# FAUCI Act



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 14, 2022)

I'm all for this.  It's high time we see what the bureaucrats are up to and how they're using their government jobs to get rich.





__





						登录或注册即可查看
					

到 Facebook 查看帖子、照片和更多内容。




					lm.facebook.com


----------



## RodISHI (Jan 14, 2022)

Needs to be done.

_In November, Rep. Chris Stewart, R-Utah, and Sen. Joni Ernst, R-Iowa, also introduced legislation in Congress named after Fauci. The FAUCI Act, or the Fairness and Accountability in Underwriting Chinese Institutions Act, would ban U.S. funding for gain-of-function research in China._


----------



## sparky (Jan 14, 2022)

what a crock of BS

~S~


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 14, 2022)

RodISHI said:


> Needs to be done.
> 
> _In November, Rep. Chris Stewart, R-Utah, and Sen. Joni Ernst, R-Iowa, also introduced legislation in Congress named after Fauci. The FAUCI Act, or the Fairness and Accountability in Underwriting Chinese Institutions Act, would ban U.S. funding for gain-of-function research in China._


Not just to Fauci, but for ALLLLLL those fucking bureaucrats.  And, there's nothing unconstitutional about it, neither.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 14, 2022)

sparky said:


> what a crock of BS
> 
> ~S~


Why?  Don't you think we need to know if these fuckers are making unwarranted profits because of their decisions that directly affect the citizens of the republic?


----------



## Oddball (Jan 14, 2022)

Next level trolling.


----------



## sparky (Jan 14, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Why?  Don't you think we need to know if these fuckers are making unwarranted profits because of their decisions that directly affect the citizens of the republic?


I'm well _aware_ Billy

what folks aren't aware of is Fauci was just a_ tool _for the DOD, who funded it all

so what we have it our lovely legislature coming down on _one_ man, for what they _all funded _ to happen

*f*ck them all*

~S~


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Jan 14, 2022)

"FDS"

Fauci derangement syndrome.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jan 14, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> I'm all for this.  It's high time we see what the bureaucrats are up to and how they're using their government jobs to get rich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. People who beat on public servants just doing the best they can to educate the ignorant (MAWA) masses should be beaten themselves.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 14, 2022)

It's not the dumbest thing trump's insurrectionist caucus has done.


----------



## sparky (Jan 14, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> "FDS"


really?
you gonna blow it all off on _that_ Otis?

do you not realize the _bait/ switch_ Congress is parlaying, all to take the limelight off_ them_?

they do the '_budget_', not tiny Tony
~S~


----------



## jillian (Jan 14, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> I'm all for this.  It's high time we see what the bureaucrats are up to and how they're using their government jobs to get rich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skye (Jan 14, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Not just to Fauci, but for ALLLLLL those fucking bureaucrats.  And, there's nothing unconstitutional about it, neither.



Agree.

but this two psychopaths go first.


----------



## sparky (Jan 14, 2022)

~S~


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 14, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> It's not the dumbest thing trump's insurrectionist caucus has done.


Y'all are all about accountability.  Right?


----------



## sparky (Jan 14, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Y'all are all about accountability.  Right?


yeah, _bring it on _ Billy

~S~


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 14, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Y'all are all about accountability.  Right?


Of course I am for accountability. This bill is nothing more than a political stunt.


----------



## sparky (Jan 14, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> Of course I am for accountability. This bill is nothing more than a political stunt.


somebody _gets_ it.......

~S~


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 14, 2022)

sparky said:


> somebody _gets_ it.......
> 
> ~S~


Most people get it. Perhaps not the crazies here, but I'm talking about sane people.


----------



## bugs (Jan 14, 2022)

skye said:


> Agree.
> 
> but this two psychopaths go first.
> 
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## BackAgain (Jan 14, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> "FDS"
> 
> Fauci derangement syndrome.


What you lack in originality … sums you up.


----------



## Delldude (Jan 14, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> Of course I am for accountability. This bill is nothing more than a political stunt.


Just like this:

The John Lewis Voting Rights Advancement Act of 2021 (H.R. 4)


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 15, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> Of course I am for accountability. This bill is nothing more than a political stunt.


Looks like an attempt at holding bureaucrats accountable.  Who wouldn't support that?


----------



## Clipper (Jan 15, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Why?  Don't you think we need to know if these fuckers are making unwarranted profits because of their decisions that directly affect the citizens of the republic?


Fauci's not making money off this pandemic. If he wanted to he could write his own ticket with Big Pharma. 

This is just another attempt by one of Trump's bootlicking lackey's to ruin Fauci who has saved more lives in his career then those slimy fuck's who are out to destroy him ever dreamed of.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 15, 2022)

Clipper said:


> Fauci's not making money off this pandemic.


You don't know that.  We should find out.  Shouldn't we?


----------



## Delldude (Jan 15, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> You don't know that.  We should find out.  Shouldn't we?


Yeah, try and tell me Fauci and both houses aren't heavily invested in big pharma.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 15, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Yeah, try and tell me Fauci and both houses aren't heavily invested in big pharma.


Damn right they are.  They're inside trading like a motherfucker.

I suspect that's why Fauci said there's no need to wear masks.  He didn't want the stock going up before he could buy-in and once he had, he started recommending wearing masks.


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 15, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Damn right they are.  They're inside trading like a motherfucker.
> 
> I suspect that's why Fauci said there's no need to wear masks.  He didn't want the stock going up before he could buy-in and once he had, he started recommending wearing masks.


Insider trading is only a problem when it’s not Trump supporters doing it.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 15, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> Insider trading is only a problem when it’s not Trump supporters doing it.


Obviously, it's not a problem for you when Democrats do it.


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 15, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Obviously, it's not a problem for you when Democrats do it.


Democrats aren’t the ones getting pardons for doing it.

Trump’s buddies get pardons.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 15, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> Democrats aren’t the ones getting pardons for doing it.
> 
> Trump’s buddies get pardons.


No, Democrats are getting away Scot free...lol


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 15, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> No, Democrats are getting away Scot free...lol


Pardons mean they get away with it scot free. Didn’t seem to bother you when Trump’s buddies get pardoned for it.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 15, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> Pardons mean they get away with it scot free. Didn’t seem to bother you when Trump’s buddies get pardoned for it.


Democrats aren't even getting charged, to begin with.  

Why are you so worried about Fauci's financials being scrutinized?...lol


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 15, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Democrats aren't even getting charged, to begin with.
> 
> Why are you so worried about Fauci's financials being scrutinized?...lol


Because we both know you don’t actually give a shit about insider trading.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 15, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> Because we both know you don’t actually give a shit about insider trading.


You don't know that.  It's obvious that you're scared that Fauci might get caught doing something, though...lol


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 15, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> You don't know that.  It's obvious that you're scared that Fauci might get caught doing something, though...lol


I know you don’t give a shit when Republican members of Congress are pardoned for it.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 15, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> I know you don’t give a shit when Republican members of Congress are pardoned for it.


Pelosi said don't even worry about it.  You listened well.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2021/12/21/nancy-pelosi-wrong-lawmakers-trade-stocks/
		


I understand why you scared of Fauci getting caught.  He's like a god to you.


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 15, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Pelosi said don't even worry about it.  You listened well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s more about what you aren’t saying.

You aren’t saying shit about Trump’s buddies being pardoned for insider trading because you don’t actually give a shit about it.


----------



## Clipper (Jan 15, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Yeah, try and tell me Fauci and both houses aren't heavily invested in big pharma.


Millions of people are invested in Big Pharma, Slick. Ever heard of 401k's, pension plans, IRA's, etc? 

What makes you think that Fauci is making money off this pandemic? Because you're a schizo?


----------



## Clipper (Jan 15, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> Because we both know you don’t actually give a shit about insider trading.


You got evidence tha Fauci is engaged in insider trading other then running your mouth?

Or are you just parroting the shit puked by Trump lackeys like Rand Paul & that dipshit who wants this bill passed?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 15, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> You aren’t saying shit about Trump’s buddies being pardoned for insider trading because you don’t actually give a shit about it.


WTF does that have to do with the thread topic?  Man!  Trump really fucked you people up.  Didn't he?...lol


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 15, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> WTF does that have to do with the thread topic?  Man!  Trump really fucked you people up.  Didn't he?...lol


I’ve told you multiple times. It proves you don’t actually give a shit about insider trading.  

This is just politics.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 15, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> I’ve told you multiple times. It proves you don’t actually give a shit about insider trading.
> 
> This is just politics.


Yep!  He fucked you people up, alright...lol


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 15, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Yep!  He fucked you people up, alright...lol


Just admit you don’t actually care about insider trading. It’s just another weapon to go after your enemies.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 15, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> Just admit you don’t actually care about insider trading. It’s just another weapon to go after your enemies.


Obviously, you only care when it's someone you hate.  You believe your high priest Fauci is above the law.


----------



## Delldude (Jan 15, 2022)

Clipper said:


> Millions of people are invested in Big Pharma, Slick. Ever heard of 401k's, pension plans, IRA's, etc?
> 
> What makes you think that Fauci is making money off this pandemic? Because you're a schizo?


Where did I say he was?

I didn't mean to blaspheme your Boy.


----------



## Clipper (Jan 15, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Where did I say he was?
> 
> I didn't mean to blaspheme your Boy.
> 
> View attachment 588469


He's not my "boy", Clown.


----------



## Delldude (Jan 15, 2022)

Clipper said:


> He's not my "boy", Clown.


You sure act like it, Bozo


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 15, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Obviously, you only care when it's someone you hate.  You believe your high priest Fauci is above the law.


I only care when the allegations have substance, like they did for the Trump cronies who were found guilty and later pardoned.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 15, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> I only care when the allegations have substance, like they did for the Trump cronies who were found guilty and later pardoned.


And the only time you think there's substance is when it's someone you hate.  Hell, I bet you still believe Russia collusion was real... lol


----------



## Delldude (Jan 15, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> I only care when the allegations have substance, like they did for the Trump cronies who were found guilty and later pardoned.


Cough-cough Chelsea Manning cough-cough


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 15, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Not just to Fauci, but for ALLLLLL those fucking bureaucrats.  And, there's *nothing* unconstitutional about it, *neither.*


You just said it was unconstitutional.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 15, 2022)

sparky said:


> I'm well _aware_ Billy
> 
> what folks aren't aware of is Fauci was just a_ tool _for the DOD, who funded it all
> 
> ...


The DoD?  I am sure you have a link to that bullshit!


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 15, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You just said it was unconstitutional.


Ok.  And?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 15, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Ok.  And?


I don't think that was your intent.  Was it?


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 15, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> And the only time you think there's substance is when it's someone you hate.


You accuse me of partisan bias while you ignore the proven criminality on your side.

Ironic, right? You’re doing exactly what you accuse me of doing.


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 15, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Cough-cough Chelsea Manning cough-cough


Sorry, what does Chelsea manning have to do with anything?


----------



## Delldude (Jan 15, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> Sorry, what does Chelsea manning have to do with anything?


Looks like it only matters for Trump pardons, 'eh?



> * colfax_m said: *
> 
> I only care when the *allegations have substance*, like they did for the Trump cronies who were* found guilty and later pardoned. *


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 15, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Looks like it only matters for Trump pardons, 'eh?


We are talking about insider trading. Chelsea Manning wasn’t found guilty of insider trading. 

Chelsea Manning wasn’t even pardoned.


----------



## Delldude (Jan 15, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> We are talking about insider trading. Chelsea Manning wasn’t found guilty of insider trading.
> 
> Chelsea Manning wasn’t even pardoned.


So the Trump cronies who were found guilty and later pardoned for insider trading?


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 15, 2022)

Delldude said:


> So the Trump cronies who were found guilty and later pardoned for insider trading?


Chris Collins.









						Trump pardons ex-Reps. Duncan Hunter, Chris Collins - Roll Call
					

President Donald Trump on Tuesday announced that he's granting full pardons to former Republican Reps. Duncan Hunter and Chris Collins,




					www.rollcall.com
				




I thought it was two guys, maybe I’m wrong.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 15, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> Chris Collins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neither one of those two was for insider trading, which Pelosi has all but admitted having done.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 15, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> I don't think that was your intent.  Was it?


I said there's nothing unconstitutional about it.  That was my intent.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 15, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> Chris Collins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are campaign finance violations.  Sanders and Obama committed campaign finance violations.  They were never even charged.  Are you pissed that they weren't charged?  I fucking doubt it...lol


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 15, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Those are campaign finance violations.  Sanders and Obama committed campaign finance violations.  They were never even charged.  Are you pissed that they weren't charged?  I fucking doubt it...lol


You don’t read very well:

Collins, meanwhile, had already reported to prison in October to begin serving his 26-month sentence for conspiring to *commit securities fraud *and making false statements to the FBI


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 15, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> You don’t read very well:
> 
> Collins, meanwhile, had already reported to prison in October to begin serving his 26-month sentence for conspiring to *commit securities fraud *and making false statements to the FBI


Should Sanders and Obama be in jail for taking illegal donations?  I bet you say no...lol.


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 15, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Should Sanders and Obama be in jail for taking illegal donations?  I bet you say no...lol.


You’re trying to change topics.

Is it because you are desperate to avoid your losing argument?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 15, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> I said there's nothing unconstitutional about it.  That was my intent.


You need to enroll in a good language arts class and learn how to write correctly.  You used a double negative, you dumbass! Your use of the word "neither" was completely unnecessary.


----------



## Delldude (Jan 15, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You need to enroll in a good language arts class and learn how to write correctly.  You used a double negative, you dumbass! Your use of the word "neither" was completely unnecessary.


Do we have grammar police here, Admiral?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 15, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You need to enroll in a good language arts class and learn how to write correctly.  You used a double negative, you dumbass! Your use of the word "neither" was completely unnecessary.


Oh, you're being a grammar Nazi...lol.  Fucking squids.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 15, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Do we have grammar police here, Admiral?


I was a teacher for 21 years.  Some of these dumbasses say exactly the opposite of their intent. I abhor ignorance.  

Don't want me to correct you?  Don't be stupid!

My job is to correct and to serve!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 15, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Oh, you're being a grammar Nazi...lol.  Fucking squids.


Fucking dumbass!


----------



## Delldude (Jan 15, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> I was a teacher for 21 years.  Some of these *dumbasses* say exactly the opposite of their intent. I abhor ignorance.
> 
> Don't want me to correct you?*  Don't be stupid*!
> 
> My job is to correct and to serve!


Maybe you should reflect upon your post I just quoted?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 15, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Maybe you should reflect upon your post I just quoted?



Why?


----------



## Delldude (Jan 15, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Why?


I'd think someone of your stature would try to lead by example.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 15, 2022)

Delldude said:


> I'd think someone of your stature would try to lead by example.


Feel free to explain my errors if you think you found some.

Hint:  You didn't!


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 16, 2022)

How about we start with elected officials and then work I way to the bureaucrats?

Funny that the same people who defended Trumps refusal to release his tax returns want gov't minions to be required to release theirs.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 16, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Fucking dumbass!


Take Rock's picture off your avatar and change your call sign.  You don't deserve it.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 16, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> How about we start with elected officials and then work I way to the bureaucrats?


Im good with that, but we would have to amend the Constitution to do that.  When it comes to the bureaucrats, no constitutional amendment is needed.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 16, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> I was a teacher for 21 years.


That explains everything...lol


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 16, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Take Rock's picture off your avatar and change your call sign.  You don't deserve it.


You should not even be posting here, period!  You should be spending time working on those elementary language arts skills.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 16, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You should not even be posting here, period!  You should be spending time working on those elementary language arts skills.


Those who can, do.  Those who can't, teach. 😂


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 16, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Those who can, do.  Those who can't, teach. 😂


I am living proof that statement is a bald-faced lie.

I was a Navy Electronics Technician in the Nuclear Power program, a Surface Warfare Officer on two cruisers and an amphib carrier.  Taught multiple subjects such as math and social studies for 21 years, and now work as an Army contractor.    I would say I did a lot!

What have you accomplished?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 16, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> I am living proof that statement is a bald-faced lie.
> 
> I was a Navy Electronics Technician in the Nuclear Power program, a Surface Warfare Officer on two cruisers and an amphib carrier.  Taught multiple subjects such as math and social studies for 21 years, and now work as an Army contractor.    I would say I did a lot!
> 
> What have you accomplished?


My resume is none of your business.  But, the fact that you feel the need to advertise you're suggests it probably isn't all that.  People like yourself, that have a superiority complex, typically have a feeling of inadequacy.  The time it would take to do everything you listed puts you in your 60's.  Your resume sounds suspect based on that alone.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 16, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> My resume is none of your business.  But, the fact that you feel the need to advertise you're suggests it probably isn't all that.  People like yourself, that have a superiority complex, typically have a feeling of inadequacy.  The time it would take to do everything you listed puts you in your 60's.  Your resume sounds suspect based on that alone.


Guess what chuckle-head?  I am in my 60s!

You should be able to list what you do, that makes you ineligible to be a teacher, because those who can't, teach!

Your inability to read for comprehension and poor writing skills indicate that you had a poor experience in your own education.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 16, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Guess what chuckle-head?  I am in my 60s!
> 
> You should be able to list what you do, that makes you ineligible to be a teacher, because those who can't, teach!
> 
> Your inability to read for comprehension and poor writing skills indicate that you had a poor experience in your own education.


You prove that education and intelligence aren't synonymous.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 16, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> You prove that education and intelligence aren't synonymous.


Apparently, you have neither,


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 16, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Apparently, you have neither,


It's obvious you don't, because your only contribution to the thread has been bitching about my (intentional) use of a double negative.  Grammar nazism indicates a lack of intelligence and education.


----------



## Delldude (Jan 16, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Feel free to explain my errors if you think you found some.
> 
> Hint:  You didn't!


I think by disparaging some of our forum members as 'dumbasses' in a blanket fashion qualifies.



Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Fucking dumbass!


This would be rather off the charts for a past educator, in my opinion.
We do try and maintain some semblance of decorum here, Sir.
Then there is a remote chance you do this without consciously realizing it, somewhat comparable to tourette syndrome, I'm not sure,


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 16, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Those who can, do.  Those who can't, teach. 😂



That has always been absolute bullshit.    More like "Those who can, do.  And they can because of a teacher."


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 16, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> It's obvious you don't, because your only contribution to the thread has been bitching about my (intentional) use of a double negative.  Grammar nazism indicates a lack of intelligence and education.



No, your constant abuse of the English language shows a lack of intelligence and education.

All you had to do is admit you made an error.  That would have been the end of it, but your being an   about it would not let that happen.


----------



## PinktheFloyd88 (Jan 16, 2022)

Republicans do nothing but waste time in Congress. Useless.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 17, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> No, your constant abuse of the English language shows a lack of intelligence and education.
> 
> All you had to do is admit you made an error.  That would have been the end of it, but your being an   about it would not let that happen.


Wash your glass house.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 17, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> No, your constant abuse of the English language shows a lack of intelligence and education.
> 
> All you had to do is admit you made an error.  That would have been the end of it, but your being an   about it would not let that happen.


But, it was intentional, not an error.  The error is yours, sailor.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 17, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> My resume is none of your business.  But, the fact that you feel the need to advertise you're suggests it probably isn't all that.  People like yourself, that have a superiority complex, typically have a feeling of inadequacy.  The time it would take to do everything you listed puts you in your 60's.  Your resume sounds suspect based on that alone.


You don't believe there are any people in their 60s? 
???


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 17, 2022)

Unkotare said:


> You don't believe there are any people in their 60s?
> ???


I believe he's embellishing his resume


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 17, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> I believe he's embellishing his resume


Why do you believe that?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 17, 2022)

Unkotare said:


> Why do you believe that?


He didn't have time to do all that.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 17, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> He didn't have time to do all that.


Why not? If he's 61, that's a lot of time as a working adult. A whole lot of shit can transpire over the decades. Just consider what  you have experienced over a period of, say, 20 years.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 17, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> I believe he's embellishing his resume


There is no embellishment.  You just have never accomplished anything in your miserable existence.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 17, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> There is no embellishment.  You just have never accomplished anything in your miserable existence.


Yes it insults only confirm what the ve said.  Bullies are usually the biggest cowards and losers.  I bet attacking someone on an anonymous internet forum makes you feel like a big man...lol


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 17, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> He didn't have time to do all that.


I joined the Navy at 17 and graduated from college at 23.  I left active duty in the Navy when I was 33. I worked in insurance and with AT&T until I was 35.  I retired from teaching at the age of 57.  I have been working for the Army for nearly 4 years, and I turned 61 last November.

Yes, I did have time!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 17, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Yes it insults only confirm what the ve said.  Bullies are usually the biggest cowards and losers.  I bet attacking someone on an anonymous internet forum makes you feel like a big man...lol


No, but it shows how ignorant you are, and in need of education.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 17, 2022)

Delldude said:


> ...
> We do try and maintain some semblance of decorum here,...



We do?
????


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 17, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> I joined the Navy at 17 and graduated from college at 23.  I left active duty in the Navy when I was 33. I worked in insurance and with AT&T until I was 35.  I retired from teaching at the age of 57.  I have been working for the Army for nearly 4 years, and I turned 61 last November.
> 
> Yes, I did have time!


You made Lt. Cmdr. and got out of the Navy with 4 years left to retire?  Sounds like a dumb move, or you got cashiered.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 17, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> You made Lt. Cmdr. and got out of the Navy with 4 years left to retire?  Sounds like a dumb move, or you got cashiered.


Where did that come from?  I had less than 12 years active duty.  You forgot 4 1/2 years as a Reservist in college.  I am a victim of Clinton's peace dividend.  They said because we were overmanned, promotion rates were non-existent.  I could stay active, and they'd probably force me out anyway for $30K severance and no benefits after getting passed over for promotion twice, or I go leave voluntarily for $80K with benefits.  I made 0-4 the month after I left my last ship.  I stayed in the Reserves until 2001.  

You simply don't know shit!


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 17, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Where did that come from?  I had less than 12 years active duty.  You forgot 4 1/2 years as a Reservist in college.  I am a victim of Clinton's peace dividend.  They said because we were overmanned, promotion rates were non-existent.  I could stay active, and they'd probably force me out anyway for $30K severance and no benefits after getting passed over for promotion twice, or I go leave voluntarily for $80K with benefits.  I made 0-4 the month after I left my last ship.  I stayed in the Reserves until 2001.
> 
> You simply don't know shit!


You made Lt. Cmdr in 12 years, then got RIF'ed?  You're lying your ass off.  Go away with your bullshit.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 17, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> You made Lt. Cmdr in 12 years, then got RIF'ed?  You're lying your ass off.  Go away with your bullshit.


I made LCDR in 10 years thank you.  About 700+ of us were forced out by being given an unacceptable choice.  In 2001, When Bush 43 was President, many of us were called back because the short-sighted program caused a massive manpower shortage.  My brother was enlisted in aviation for 10 years and converted to Surface Warfare as an officer. He was being paid a bonus not to retire, as he had his 20 by then.  He retired as a LCDR. after 25 years.  

I have a coworker at my Army contractor job who had the exact same thing happen to him in the Army as I did in the Navy.  He was a combat medic.  No combat?  No need for him.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 17, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> I made LCDR in 10 years thank you.  About 700+ of us were forced out by being given an unacceptable choice.  In 2001, When Bush 43 was President, many of us were called back because the short-sighted program caused a massive manpower shortage.  My brother was enlisted in aviation for 10 years and converted to Surface Warfare as an officer. He was being paid a bonus not to retire, as he had his 20 by then.  He retired as a LCDR. after 25 years.
> 
> I have a coworker at my Army contractor job who had the exact same thing happen to him in the Army as I did in the Navy.  He was a combat medic.  No combat?  No need for him.


You got RIFed and you call me a failure?...lol.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 17, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> You got RIFed and you call me a failure?...lol.


Everyone did, dickless!

You refuse to list your resume simply because being the piano player and towel boy at a gay bath house is not a career anyone would envy.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 17, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Everyone did, dickless!
> 
> You refuse to list your resume simply because being the piano player and towel boy at a gay bath house is not a career anyone would envy.


I didn't get RIFed...lol. What's that like?  You had to feel like the ultimate loser.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 17, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> I didn't get RIFed...lol. What's that like?  You had to feel like the ultimate loser.


Neither did I. asshole.  The program was called VSI/SSB and I voluntarily left, with a check for over $50,000 in my pocket.  That is just another thing you decided to be stupid about.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 17, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Neither did I. asshole.  The program was called VSI/SSB and I voluntarily left, with a check for over $50,000 in my pocket.  That is just another thing you decided to be stupid about.


That's a polite way to say you got RIFed...lol


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 17, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> That's a polite way to say you got RIFed...lol


I was voluntarily RIFed?

You are one stupid motherfucker!


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 17, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> I was voluntarily RIFed?
> 
> You are one stupid motherfucker!


Because you knew the other option was to be involuntarily RIFed...lol.  They wanted your ass out, either way slice it.


----------

